# How to tell your puppy is too fat...



## Rua (Jan 2, 2012)

Is the way you measure how fat/thin your puppy is the same as you do for an adult? By that I mean, feeling for ribs, seeing the tucking in between the ribs and hips when looking down at them from above, feeling for pinbones?

The reason I ask is that my 17 week old boy is such a monster in size compared to my girl at his age. He's 42lbs right now, and he would eat himself to morbid obesity if I let him. I'm trying very hard to make sure I keep him at a good weight that won't put extra pressure on his joints. But he's such a stocky thing compared to when Juno was his age! He's WGSL, so I know that their bone structure can be a bit on the heavy side. 

I can feel his ribs (though he's got a bit of padding on them up until the last two), his pinbones, and he's got the "tuck". But he looks quite heavy to me still. He kind of reminds me of a barrel on legs sometimes. lol

So how do you all gage your puppies weight?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Put up 2 pictures, him standing and one from the side and one from above.

It IS harder to tell with puppies cause they grow in spurts and can be out of proportion..


----------



## Rua (Jan 2, 2012)

I definitely will do that first thing tomorrow. Right now, it's bedtime here and my camera is out of batteries.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Well?


----------



## Rua (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorry for the delay! It's been a manic day.

Here you go. Apologies for the not so great shots. I couldn't get him to hold still. lol


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

He's perfect. :wub:


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Adorable! One thing I will ask is about de-wormings. They can be thin, but potbellied, because of worms. 

Extreme example - skinny puppy, full of worms/parasites. Click to actually see it!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

What a cutie! Looking good with the weight as well


----------



## Rua (Jan 2, 2012)

Ah, that's good. His build is so different from Junos at that age that I don't know what to compare him to and I just hoped that his ferocious appetite for food wasn't making him too chubby. (I had a mishap with him yesterday that involved him somehow finding a way to open the food canister and gorging himself before I could get to him. Result: waking every hour through the night because he gave himself the runs. ) It's so weird going from having a totally non food interested dog to having a dog that would eat himself to death. lol

As regards worming, he's been done regularly.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

He looks fine to me! And very cute!


----------

